# Tyrone Spong signs with Bellator?



## Oeshon (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.fightliveshare.com/fight-talk/talk/rumor-tyrone-spong-signs-with-bellator-mma/










FightLiveShare sources have given word that Tyrone Spong has signed with Bellator MMA. Tyrone Spong has been one of the top heavyweight kickboxers in the world for quite a few years now.Born in Suriname and fighting out of the Netherlands, his kickboxing record stands at an impressive 68-6-1 and 1 no contest. Forty-two of those victories coming by way of knockout.

With the slow demise of kickboxing giant K-1, Spong turned his eye to MMA a few years ago. To elevate his MMA skills to match his striking talent he joined the Blackzillians camp in Florida. No doubt he has been working hard down there with such a strong camp of competitors, home to the likes of Rashad Evans, Vitor Belfort, Anthony Johnson, and even former K-1 opponent and GG training partner Alistair Overeem.

Tyrone Spong dipped his feet into MMA last November on the debut World Series of Fighting card. He faced off against journeyman Travis Bartlett at LHW, securing a comfortable first round knockout. Spong had expressed interest in balancing both kickboxing and MMA. He has already signed to fight Remy Bonjasky at Glory 5 on the 23rd of March in London. Whether Spong is simply dabbling in MMA during the downturn of K-1 or easing a transition into MMA is still a guess at this point. The earning potential will most likely be a lot higher for Spong in MMA compared to the current climate of the kickboxing world.

Will fighters in Bellator be able to handle Spong’s precision striking?

How far has Spong’s grappling developed training at Blackzillians?

Will Spong eventually make his way to the UFC?

Hopefully all these questions will be answered in the near future. Make sure you don’t miss his fights, and go watch some of his kickboxing career if you haven’t seen him fight before. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Interesting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

That dudes nipples are NASTY!!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Killz said:


> That dudes nipples are NASTY!!


This is what you notice?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what a fool to sign with bellator enjoy being sued when you try to leave


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Love to see Spong fight again, i'm not as excited for his with Remy as I am for his return to MMA though


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn...why Bellator. Bellator is becoming the equivalent of Strike Force. Not a threat, but certainly slowly acquiring decent talent.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Not a bad acquisition but Bellator still has a long way to go before they even get remotley interesting to me..


----------

